# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Simple but very powerful trick for meditating

## Ginsan

I have just discovered this a few minutes ago, while meditating I remembered this video




So I started breathing very smooth, rythmical and even. I like to count 100 breaths when meditating, 1 breath is 1 count so I counted every number twice, once when breathing in and once when breathing out. I breathed through my mouth in order to take in lots of air, filling my lungs up as far as possible without feeling uncomfortable. Ofcourse posture is important in order to breathe in as much as possible. This gave me a much more intense feeling of silence and clarity. I only did this in the last 5 minutes of the 20 minute meditation but the difference was huge, even now I still feel the effect, my mind is very clear and quiet. I often meditate for 40-60 minutes but this time it was more effective. If you find it hard to believe (even I do), go try it

----------


## JustASimpleGuy

Interesting video. I was waiting for the speaker to mention the role the Vagus nerve plays in this, and perhaps tie in the benefits of contemplative practices like meditation. Meditation is also of great benefit in bringing the amygdala back down to baseline more quickly after excitation.

----------

